# Tebe semi rognosa (manager 5)



## Tebe (24 Febbraio 2012)

Manager oggi ha latitato. Non siamo stati così fortunati con Gelmy.Alle 15 spaccate mi ha mandato una mail
_Sei riuscita a firmare e controllare i progetti?_
Ho cestinato e sono andata a prendere un caffè.
Alle 16 e qualcosa altra mail
_Ciao Tebe, ho veramente bisogno che tu mi faccia sapere del progetto. Il cliente aspetta._:incazzato:
Alle 16 e 40 ha cominciato a chiamarmi.
Alla terza telefonata non risposta ha smesso.
Allora ho chiuso la  porta dell'ufficio intimando che nessuno ma proprio nessuno avrebbe dovuto disturbarmi e ho mandato una mail.


_Ciao Manager,_:angeletto:
_per me il progetto va bene ho già provveduto a firmare tutto il firmabile che ti mando in allegato. _
_Farò avere gli originali, insieme ad un osso, entro domani al tuo cane da guardia così si rilassa._
_Mi spieghi le vostre dinamiche?_

Obbiettivamente pensavo non rispondesse. Voci di corridoi narravano oggi che fosse chiuso nella cripta dei manager mannari.
E invece.

_Grazie Tebe,_
_non preoccuparti per il cartaceo verrò io a prenderlo  domani con un caffè. Ho appena girato la tua scannerizzazione al cliente e non ha bisogno di altro._
_Quali dinamiche? Non ci sono dinamiche tra me e la mia assistente._
_E' successo qualcosa?_

_Scusa la franchezza so che ti imbarazzi ma._
_Te la sei scopata?_

Me lo vedevo al di la del monitor. Rosso. Rosso proprio.
Perchè quando andiamo sul personale lui diventa..timido. E rimane sempre un pò sconcertato quando sono così diretta.
Ha risposto però

_Se hai problemi con lei parliamone quando ci vediamo._
_E' per questo che hai mandato direttamente tutto a me?_

Ho risposto un semplice si e un ok caffè domani.
.....
Questa. E' una storia. Strana.
Sono portata a pensare che sto tradimento non s'ha da fare.
Si stanno rivelando complicazioni impreviste.
Intanto lui è più spesso in azienda e per forza ci vediamo di più.
E la cosa non è che mi piaccia molto. Perchè per quanto possiamo stare attenti è ovvio che il nostro modo corporeo di comportarci subirà dei cambiamenti. E qualcuno prima o poi comincerà a notare cose.
Già ora mi chiamano scherzando arma segreta perchè  Manager con me non urla. 
Discute. Cerca di mortificarmi o mettermi in difficoltà come fa con tutti ma. Non urla.
Poi...
Va beh. Chi vivrà vedrà.
Mi sa che devo mettere una nuova categoria.
Cronistoria di un tradimento (che forse rimarrà mezzo)


----------



## Chiara Matraini (24 Febbraio 2012)

mi piace sto manager


----------



## Tebe (24 Febbraio 2012)

Chiara Matraini;bt368 ha detto:
			
		

> mi piace sto manager


...a me non tanto....mrgreen


----------



## Nausicaa (24 Marzo 2012)

Grandio Tebe, a me piaci tu!


----------



## Alce Veloce (24 Marzo 2012)

Che branco di zoccole!

:rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Alce Veloce (24 Marzo 2012)

....In senso buono, intendiamoci  Mi fate morire!

Lo so, sono un intruso. Se volete cacciatemi fuori ed io giurìn giurèta che non entro più......


----------



## Tebe (24 Marzo 2012)

Alce Veloce;bt649 ha detto:
			
		

> ....In senso buono, intendiamoci  Mi fate morire!
> 
> Lo so, sono un intruso. Se volete cacciatemi fuori ed io giurìn giurèta che non entro più......


ma la smetti di scoficchiare nel mio blog e importunare le mie amiche? No no rimani pure tra noi...Almeno tu hai il coraggio, insieme a Geko di palesarti su un blog "rosa"!!!


----------



## Tebe (24 Marzo 2012)

Nausicaa;bt644 ha detto:
			
		

> Grandio Tebe, a me piaci tu!


:rotfl:. ESi si ti piaccio io...ti piaccio io in quanto dispensatrice di fantasie erotiche. ormai che abbiamo assodato che abbiamo gli stessi ormoni...te mi sfrutti come vibratore mentale!
Ops...Vibratore mentale? VIBRATORE MENTALE? Ecco cos'è manager per me! Un vibratore mentale!!!!


----------

